# Reheating Fillet Mignon



## Bearcarver (Jan 10, 2018)

*Reheating Fillet Mignon*


Here’s another pack of *Smoked Beef Tenderloin* that I saved for my Sous Vide Supreme to do it’s Magic Reheat on.
So all I had to do with it is put it in the 132° Bath for 90 minutes. I had already seasoned it back in October when I Smoked it.
Then I plated it with some Sweet Tater Fries & regular Fries, Dill Pickle slices, and some Pickled Red Beets.
Never could do this in the “Pre-SV Era”. I really love this thing!!
*This is one of the Greatest Things about this SV Game—Reheating Med-Rare Meat without changing the Doneness one Iota!!!*

Almost forgot—I saved a few little pieces to go with my Next Morning’s Eggs. (See Pics Below)



Thanks for stopping by,

Bear


5 packs of leftover "Smoked Beef Tenderloin, ready for SV reheating.
The Top Right pack is the one I'll be doing for this Meal:







Sous Vide Supreme pulled forward & ready:






And Into the 132° Bath:






Fresh out of the SV, after 90 minutes @ 132°:






Patted Dry & Ready to Eat:






Bear's First Helping for Supper. (Meat Still Med-Rare)
Fillet Mignon, Sweet Tater Fries, Regular Fries, Pickle Slices, and Pickled Red Beets:






Next Day---Steak & Eggs:


----------



## meatsweats86 (Jan 10, 2018)

Looks Great. I love my Anova. Sure beats putting it in the microwave and overcooking it!


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 10, 2018)

Please remove


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 10, 2018)

Looks delicious Bear!
I am going to find something in the freezer for dinner, & reheat it in the SV!
Thanks for giving me a good dinner idea!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 10, 2018)

meatsweats86 said:


> Looks Great. I love my Anova. Sure beats putting it in the microwave and overcooking it!



Thank You MS86!!!

Bear


----------



## troutman (Jan 10, 2018)

Couldn't agree more, SV re-heating a partial brisket tonight at 150*, should come out like it came out of the smoker, juicy, smokey and ready to eat.  Your tenders look amazing....


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 11, 2018)

PerazziMx14 said:


> A month ago I was not onboard with SV cooking. I bought one to make cheese making easier
> and it does. I did make some chicken breast (I typically don’t like them because they are too easy to make dry) and low and behold some of the juiciest chicken I ever had. Then did some Italian beef an again success. Now I am a believer in the SV.




Exactly!!!  So many things to be done with this SV thing!!!

My two main reasons for buying one came true:
Turning Tough meat into fork tender & tasty.
And Reheating without getting done more than the first time.

Bear


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 11, 2018)

Please remove


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 11, 2018)

PerazziMx14 said:


> My Coleman Stacker showed up today. So later this afternoon down to the basement to drill out the SV hole *and think about the 1st thing I'm going to SV in it. *Most likely its going to be another round of Cheddar cheese making tomorrow. My daughter has it penciled into her schedule to be the kitchen DJ while I monitor the cheese.




You gotta do a Chucky like this. I got it nailed down to the right Time & Temp.
You won't believe it's a Lowly Chuck Roast:
*Chuck Roast *(Best Ever—SV) 

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 12, 2018)

smokinal said:


> Looks delicious Bear!
> I am going to find something in the freezer for dinner, & reheat it in the SV!
> Thanks for giving me a good dinner idea!
> Al




Thank You Al !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 12, 2018)

troutman said:


> Couldn't agree more, SV re-heating a partial brisket tonight at 150*, should come out like it came out of the smoker, juicy, smokey and ready to eat.  Your tenders look amazing....




Thank You Troutman!!
Bet that Texas Brisket was Awesome!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Jan 12, 2018)

Looks great  the SV does a perfect job. Always love your pics

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 12, 2018)

gary s said:


> Looks great  the SV does a perfect job. Always love your pics
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!

And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

